# kindle app freezing



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I like to use kindle on my iPad Air and mini, lately this week it has started giving very slow downloads, often getting message to tap to retry.  This has not been a problem in the past.  

Other apps are working fine, and as this happening on two ipads I suspect it is a kindle app problem rather than a device problem.  Any ideas??


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Have you tried uninstalling and re-downloading the Kindle app? That sometimes fixes mysterious problems.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes tried that, and also reset the ipads, and still am seeing the problem.


----------



## ASDeMatteis (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm not sure, but is there a way for you to clear the cache for it?

It sounds like it might be your internet too, is that having problems anywhere else?


----------

